# Engine Shut Off Going Down The Road Now It Won't Start



## mercer_me

Last night I was on I-95 south bound doing about 65mph in my 2002 Chevy 1500 4x4 4.8L and the engine shut off. I costed into the break down lane and shut the key off and tried to start it again and it will turn over but not start. With the key in the on position the orange information center thing will flash and go through every thing it says. When I turn on I can't hear the fuel pump. I'm not sure if it's just the fuel pump or if there is a bigger problem. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Plow More

Did you run out of gas?


----------



## GSS LLC

Spray brake clean into the intake and see if it starts. Otherwise crank position sensor, but you need a scanner to properly diagnose it.


----------



## 2COR517

Could you normally hear the fuel pump? You could try swapping the ac or starter relay with the FP relay and hit key on to see if the pump will run.

Brakeclean over ether?


----------



## Camden

2COR517;1488875 said:


> Brakeclean over ether?


I do it all the time.


----------



## GSS LLC

Brake clean is a lot easier on your engine and sensors


----------



## mercer_me

Plow More;1488828 said:


> Did you run out of gas?


No, I had almost a full tank.



GSS LLC;1488847 said:


> Spray brake clean into the intake and see if it starts. Otherwise crank position sensor, but you need a scanner to properly diagnose it.


I might try that. I had it towed to a mechanic with a scan tool. So, he can check it for codes.



2COR517;1488875 said:


> Could you normally hear the fuel pump? You could try swapping the ac or starter relay with the FP relay and hit key on to see if the pump will run.


I can always hear my fuel pump run when I turn the key on, but now I can't. I will try changing relays also.


----------



## vegaman04

Try crawling under the truck and whack the fuel tank with a rubber mallet while someone tries to start it.


----------



## brianbrich1

How many miles on The truck.. I have 4 chevies and each one The fuel pump went out between 90,000 -100,000..


----------



## 06Sierra

I've had upwards of 120,000 before needing to replace mine in the 98 I had. The wife's Yukon had one last year. That was because the top started to rust out, not from failure. When it went in my 98, I was out hunting and it died driving down the road. Replacing it on the truck wasn't bad, I didn't even attempt it on the Yukon.


----------



## mercer_me

vegaman04;1488920 said:


> Try crawling under the truck and whack the fuel tank with a rubber mallet while someone tries to start it.


I had a couple people tell me that. I will try it.



brianbrich1;1488938 said:


> How many miles on The truck.. I have 4 chevies and each one The fuel pump went out between 90,000 -100,000..


The truck only has about 80,300 miles.



06Sierra;1488943 said:


> I've had upwards of 120,000 before needing to replace mine in the 98 I had. The wife's Yukon had one last year. That was because the top started to rust out, not from failure. When it went in my 98, I was out hunting and it died driving down the road. Replacing it on the truck wasn't bad, I didn't even attempt it on the Yukon.


I'm probably just going to have somebody else do it but, I might attempt it my self.


----------



## 2COR517

Its easier to jack up one side of the bed than drop the tank


----------



## mercer_me

The mechanic that I was going to have fix it is on vacation this weak so, I think I'm going to change the fuel pump my self. I think I'm going to take the back body completely off so I can needle gun and paint the frame. I also have to replace a leaf spring hanger and it would be a little easier with the body off. I have a chain fall and my cousin made a puller that for a chain fall that is made for GM bodies so it would be pretty easy to pull the body.


----------



## Holland

Make sure to do a once over on everything before you drop a new pump in. Id hate to see you drop a $400 pump in there, hit the key and have to still not start.


----------



## mercer_me

I just talked to my cousin (who went to Northern Maine Community College's 2 year Automotive Technology program) and he said since the orange information center thing flashes and goes through every code, it needs to be put on a scan tool to see if there is a bigger problem. So, I think I'm going to haul it to a mechanic I know that worked at the local Chevy garage for years until he opened his own shop and have him put it on his scan tool.


----------



## woodchuck2

Spray carb/choke cleaner down its neck and see if it fires. If so then it is a fuel issue, it will not throw any codes for that so your taking a chance of wasting time/money. If it fires then either drop the tank or lift the bed up, check for power/ground as these were noted for harness problems at the module. If you have power/ground then replace the module. If no power or ground then swap the relay, if still now power/ground then back track the harness for a break in the wire.


----------



## theholycow

Any update on this status?


----------



## WIPensFan

I'm guessing fuel pump. Happened to me.


----------



## mercer_me

theholycow;1498386 said:


> Any update on this status?





WIPensFan;1498458 said:


> I'm guessing fuel pump. Happened to me.


Yes, it was the fuel pump. Once the new pump was put in it started and the lights stopped flashing.


----------

